# Punto Oro Gold?



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone know the difference between the Sav Punto Oro Gold and the other MUCH more expensive Punto Oros?

PipesandTobacco


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

an obvious thing: rustication is just about always WAY cheaper.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> rustication is just about always WAY cheaper.


initially I would agree with you, but some of the super expensive ones are rusticated.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

They look like good smokers. Buy this one and tell us what you think.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm really close to getting one... torn between the Dublin and the 316 Author...

And they've a free savinelli baccy coupon with the pipes, very tempting indeed.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

SmokinJohnny said:


> Buy this one and tell us what you think.


Well I got the Sav Author Shape(316) instead. I got it in at work today. This sucker is Light light light. It's nice looking pipe with red in the dark sandblast(rustication?) I love it. I quickly loaded it up with Hal o the Wynd and let me tell you, it is great. It definitly needs to be broken in, but I can tell with a propper regiment of tobacco, it will be one heckuva smoker.
:bounce:

the Josh is happy :laugh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont get it its like saying gold twice. Once in spanish and another in English.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

Cypress said:


> I dont get it its like saying gold twice. Once in spanish and another in English.


Yeah, It was listed as Punto Oro Gold on the pipesandcigars site, but the actual pipe is marked simply Punto Oro.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I dont get it its like saying gold twice. Once in spanish and another in English.


Actually, I believe Punto Oro translates to "Gold Spot" in Italian, or perhaps "Gold Dot".


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

That kind of reminds me of a chain restaurant that notes that a particular burger comes with "melted queso cheese". I asked the waitress "Since "queso cheese" means "cheese cheese", why don't they follow it by saying "on a 1/2lb patty patty"". I'm pretty sure that she spit in my second beer.

FWIW, Savinelli only refers to it as a "Punto Oro" (Gold Dot)



dmkerr said:


> Actually, I believe Punto Oro translates to "Gold Spot" in Italian, or perhaps "Gold Dot".


----------

